# Probleme connexion avec  free plug



## jagimo (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour ! Je tente de connecter un Imac G5 avec des free Plug, mais impossible. Mon PC est dans le salon, et l'Imac est dans la chambre de ma fille.

Dans Fenêtre réseau :
Configuration automatique
Configurer : via DHCP
Message : Ethernet intégré possède une adresse IP locale et n'est peut-être pas en mesure de se connecter.
IP 169.254.63.114
Sous réseau 255.255.0.0

Comme je ne connais rien aux Mac, je ne sais trop quoi faire....
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 l'adresse IP montre que le Mac n'est pas "vu" par le routeur (Freebox ?).

Il faut apparier les boitiers Freeplug si besoin (je ne connais pas ces CPL en particulier).

Si un portable est disponible, tester dans la même pièce que celle où se trouve le premier boitier CPL (ou encore mieux avec les 2 boitiers CPL sur la même prise électrique).

(tester avec l'imac si pas de portable disponible).

Il faut en premier savoir si ça marche dans la même pièce, ou non.


----------



## jagimo (16 Novembre 2012)

Merci, mais je n'ai pas bien compris la manip à faire... Le 1er boîtier est dans le salon, mon internet marche correctement avec mon PC, l'autre boîtier est dans la chambre. Ils sont correctement branchés.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2012)

Le premier boitier est dans le salon.

Il faut amener le deuxième boitier dans le salon aussi, le brancher sur la même prise que le premier boitier, ou une prise voisine, relier le Mac au deuxième boitier par Ethernet et voir s'il a accès à Internet ou non.

Pour ce qui est de l'appairage des boitiers (Wikipédia) :

_"Les boitiers Freeplugs doivent faire l'objet d'une procédure de synchronisation pour permettre le raccordement à travers le réseau électrique. Lors de la synchronisation,* il est préférable (mais pas nécessaire) que les FreePlugs soient branchés sur une même multiprise ou proche les uns des autres. Cela facilite la synchronisation et les manipulations.* Une fois synchronisés, ils peuvent être débranchés et déplacés ailleurs5. Les FreePlugs fournis avec la Freebox v6 « Révolution » sont pré-synchronisés."_


----------



## jagimo (16 Novembre 2012)

En fait, il faut que j'interchange les boîtiers, quand a brancher les freeplugs sur une même multiprise, je ne peux pas vraiment puisqu'ils sont dans 2 pièces différentes.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2012)

Pour pouvoir diagnostiquer, tester, comprendre, et faire le nécessaire, il faut, provisoirement, amener le deuxième CPL et l'iMac dans le salon.

Brancher l'iMac par Ethernet directement au routeur : récupère-t-il une adresse IP, et a-t-il accès à Internet ?

Si oui, brancher le deuxième CPL à côté du premier CPL, brancher le Mac par Ethernet au deuxième boitier CPL : le Mac a-t-il toujours accès à Internet ?

Si non, en branchant le PC à la place du Mac, le PC a-t-il accès à Internet ?


----------



## jagimo (16 Novembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup de ton aide, je vais faire cela, mais plus tard, car je dois récupérer ma fille.
A très bientôt

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h52 ----------

Re bonsoir, voilà j'ai branché le mac directement sur le routeur et internet marche !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2012)

Alors maintenant étape suivante : 

box --- CPL -- CPL -- Mac

Les 2 boitiers CPL étant sur la même prise ou 2 prises voisines.


----------



## jagimo (16 Novembre 2012)

Ils sont sur la même prise multiple


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2012)

Bien, et ça fonctionne, on non ?


----------



## jagimo (16 Novembre 2012)

oui mais là le mac est dans le salon et non dans la chambre de ma fille !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2012)

Bien sûr, mais l'important est bien de savoir que ça marche dans cette configuration, c'est à dire que les boitiers CPL sont bien appairés et que la configuration réseau du Mac est correcte et donne accès à Internet.

Maintenant il faut remettre le Mac et le CPL dans sa chambre.

Si ça marche, c'est parce que l'étape "salon" a permis aux boitiers CPL de s'appairer.

Si ça ne marche pas, alors c'est parce que le CPL n'arrive pas à traverser les disjoncteurs qui sont sans doute différents pour le salon et sa chambre.
Là, c'est sans solution, sauf à intervenir dans le tableau électrique pour que sa chambre (ou au moins une prise électrique pour le boitier CPL) dépende du même disjoncteur que le salon.
(ça peut être très simple à faire)


----------



## jagimo (16 Novembre 2012)

Je l'ai rebranché dans la chambre, et ça ne marche pas, je vais donc passer à l'étape suivante, et voir avec un copain électricien. Merci beaucoup de ton aide et bonne soirée.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2012)

Quand 2 pièces ne dépendent pas du même disjoncteur, et c'est en général le cas, le CPL doit traverser 2 disjoncteurs, et il rare que ça passe.

Si, en plus, il y a un disjoncteur différentiel à traverser, en règle générale, ça ne passe pas du tout.

Pour un électricien, ça ne pose aucune difficulté de faire en sorte qu'au moins une prise de sa chambre dépende du même disjoncteur que le salon.

Si jamais c'est physiquement possible, l'idéal serait de connecter son iMac directement au routeur via un câble Ethernet (dispo jusqu'à 50 mètres).

Bonne soirée aussi.



Ah, j'ai oublié quelque chose d'important : les boitiers CPL n'aiment pas du tout les multiprises de type "barette".
Les boitiers doivent être branchés directement sur des prises murales.
Si les essais ont été faits avec au moins un boitier sur une "barette", retester en étant branché directement dans une prise murale.


----------

